# Picky eaters



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I've got all 3 of my chis on the ZiwiPeak venison and now Calleigh and Faith are getting picky about eating it. I've even gave it to them wet as well as dry and Calleigh will sniff it and walk away.:foxes15: Faith seems to follow/mimic whatever she does, so now I have 2 picky eaters! Any suggestions on what to do? I want to keep them on ZiwiPeak!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion was picky about ZP for a while. I found that if I added something yummy to it, he would just pick out the good stuff and leave the ZP. I stopped adding things and just took away his food when he decided he didn't want it. He eventually stopped being picky. I also keep 2 bags open at once, so I can alternate flavors often.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm getting some lamb ZP tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm hoping that will help.....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't allow them to be picky eaters. Both of my dogs are adults. Food is placed down for 20 minutes. Anything left after that time is taken back until the next meal. They will eat if they are hungry.

Spacely has been with us a week and after a few days of getting acclimated to raw, he eats within minutes...just like Tinsel does. I rarely have to put food away for the next meal.

Tinsel decided she was not going to eat what she was fed several years ago. She got the same meal for several days before she ate it. I have not had any picky issues since then.


----------

